# Applied for ICT, Rejected as CSV Visa!!!



## rahulktm (May 22, 2017)

Hi

I applied for an ICT Visa, for transfer from Indian Office where I am employed for almost 5yrs to South African Office of an MNC . All supporting documents were submitted and application was accepted as an ICT Visa in the Mumbai VFS Centre. 

After almost 60 days, I got a Rejection letter from Consulate along with my passport stating - "W.r.t your application for Critical Skills Visa dated xxx, you are, in terms of provisions of Section 8(3) of the Act, hereby, notified that the decision is as follows :

Rejected :

Employer must do diligent search for South african citizen with Similar Qualification, Skill and Experience"

There was a provision for Appeal provided to be filed within 10 days. However, my Immigration Consultant recommended I do a fresh application as Appeals take upto 6 months while new Visa Processing time is 2 months.

I am now preparing the documents for filing again. Some additional documents are now being inserted by the Company, more explicitly stating that they are doing a transfer, it is an ICT for which local search is not needed, rather a skill transfer plan which is included. etc. In addition they are also mentioning they did a search and couldnt find anyone internally or externally to do the skills transfer. 

Has anyone seen this case before ? Preliminary assessment is that the Embassy made a mistake and adjudicated my ICT Application like a CSV application. 

If that is the case, would a fresh application with the above addl documents help ? Any advise before I resubmit it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Rahul


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

Sometimes home affairs can misinterpret applicants application category. 

I will appeal if I were u. Starting new application always triggers the system with confusion of an already application that has been processed.


----------

